# Marco Reus vs Eden Hazard



## Renegade (17 Giugno 2015)

Il centrocampista offensivo del Borussia Dortmund contro l'attaccante esterno del Chelsea. 
Si può dire che Marco Reus sia un misto tra il laterale da 4-4-2 e il trequartista dinamico dell'era moderna. Nel suo repertorio ci sono forse pochi colpi individuali ma un servizio in favore della squadra quasi senza eguali. Tra l'altro Marco non eccede mai offensivamente. La sua doppia fase è limitata. Nonostante gli inserimenti e lo svariare su tutta la trequarti, lui non muta mai in attaccante, neanche a partita in corso. La sua zona prevalente è il centrocampo, nonostante la versatilità. Si trasforma, invece, di continuo, tra un 7 ed un 10. Ha una tecnica molto sopraffina, sa giocare a pochi tocchi, salta l'uomo con non molta difficoltà e serve in profondità. Senza contare una discreta visione. Stranamente è sottovalutato dal palcoscenico internazionale rispetto ad altri colleghi del suo ruolo.
Eden Hazard invece è un calciatore che si spinge di più nell'essere un attaccante esterno. Vede meglio la porta, sa inserirsi come pochi, ha una potenza di tiro mostruosa. La sua fase difensiva è discreta ma costretta dagli schemi. Se potesse la eviterebbe, motivo per il quale non gli riesce benissimo. Tuttavia lui non gioca al servizio della squadra, lui la squadra la trascina. E' capace di diventare il vero riferimento offensivo e nelle ripartenze da il meglio di sé. Ha tanti colpi individuali e meno collettivi rispetto al collega. Inoltre si può dire che si concentri più sull'avanzare dalla trequarti che sul rimanerci. Un attaccante esterno completo, che dovrà ancora crescere ma che non sembra essere sopravvalutato. 
Personalmente tra loro, nonostante Hazard abbia salvato la faccia al Chelsea più volte, prenderei Marco tutta la vita. Sarebbe il vero Top Player che porterei al Milan o alla mia Arsenal.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (17 Giugno 2015)

Stravedo per Reus. Benché Eden abbia capacità incredibili nell'uno contro uno, per me Reus è davvero più completo del belga. Come detto in un altro topic, dopo i dubbi sul ritorno di Ibra, se ci fossero i soldi, proverei a prendere il tedesco. Viene da una stagione non proprio eccellente, l'interesse delle big d'Europa pare focalizzato su altri giocatori... Insomma se c'è anche una sola possibilità di acquistarlo proverei in tutti i modi a prenderlo. Tra l'altro può giocare sia da seconda punta sia da trequartista e ciò significa che in caso di arrivo dello svedese può benissimo essere dirottato sulla trequarti.


----------



## Jino (17 Giugno 2015)

Parliamo di due calciatori fantastici, ma il belga è un potenziale pallone d'oro, l'altro no.


----------



## Renegade (18 Giugno 2015)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Stravedo per Reus. Benché Eden abbia capacità incredibili nell'uno contro uno, per me Reus è davvero più completo del belga. Come detto in un altro topic, dopo i dubbi sul ritorno di Ibra, se ci fossero i soldi, proverei a prendere il tedesco. Viene da una stagione non proprio eccellente, l'interesse delle big d'Europa pare focalizzato su altri giocatori... Insomma se c'è anche una sola possibilità di acquistarlo proverei in tutti i modi a prenderlo. Tra l'altro può giocare sia da seconda punta sia da trequartista e ciò significa che in caso di arrivo dello svedese può benissimo essere dirottato sulla trequarti.



Esattamente. Difatti non si è mai capito realmente se Reus fosse un esterno o un trequartista. Ma una cosa è certa: agisce sempre e solo a centrocampo, mai in attacco. Il problema è che non sfruttiamo mai il tempismo per determinati acquisti. Di sicuro il prossimo anno ci sarà mezza Europa su di lui.



Jino ha scritto:


> Parliamo di due calciatori fantastici, ma il belga è un potenziale pallone d'oro, l'altro no.



Come mai ritieni che non lo sia? Questioni di squadra, o di fragilità fisica?

[MENTION=811]Mou[/MENTION] [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] [MENTION=1230]Shevchenko[/MENTION]


----------



## Jino (18 Giugno 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Esattamente. Difatti non si è mai capito realmente se Reus fosse un esterno o un trequartista. Ma una cosa è certa: agisce sempre e solo a centrocampo, mai in attacco. Il problema è che non sfruttiamo mai il tempismo per determinati acquisti. Di sicuro il prossimo anno ci sarà mezza Europa su di lui.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In generale, il tedesco è un gran bel giocatore ma per me non ha i colpi del belga e con Eden secondo me il bello deve ancora venire.


----------



## Mou (18 Giugno 2015)

Quoto [MENTION=178]Jino[/MENTION]. Reus è un giocatore fantastico: rapido, tecnico, versatile (esterno da 4-4-2, da 4-2-3-1 e anche trequartista nel 4-2-3-1) ma Hazard mi dà la sensazione di avere in canna quel colpo in più, che per ora solo la giovane età non gli ha fatto sparare. 
Poi ha detto bene [MENTION=1619]Renegade[/MENTION]: Reus quest'anno ha provato a mettersi la squadra sulle spalle ma in questo è inferiore ad Hazard, che è il tipico uomo attorno al quale costruire la squadra.
Se non ci fossero Ronaldo e Messi, imho Hazard duellerebbe con Neymar per il pallone d'oro.


----------



## Dexter (18 Giugno 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Il centrocampista offensivo del Borussia Dortmund contro l'attaccante esterno del Chelsea.
> Si può dire che Marco Reus sia un misto tra il laterale da 4-4-2 e il trequartista dinamico dell'era moderna. Nel suo repertorio ci sono forse pochi colpi individuali ma un servizio in favore della squadra quasi senza eguali. Tra l'altro Marco non eccede mai offensivamente. La sua doppia fase è limitata. Nonostante gli inserimenti e lo svariare su tutta la trequarti, lui non muta mai in attaccante, neanche a partita in corso. La sua zona prevalente è il centrocampo, nonostante la versatilità. Si trasforma, invece, di continuo, tra un 7 ed un 10. Ha una tecnica molto sopraffina, sa giocare a pochi tocchi, salta l'uomo con non molta difficoltà e serve in profondità. Senza contare una discreta visione. Stranamente è sottovalutato dal palcoscenico internazionale rispetto ad altri colleghi del suo ruolo.
> Eden Hazard invece è un calciatore che si spinge di più nell'essere un attaccante esterno. Vede meglio la porta, sa inserirsi come pochi, ha una potenza di tiro mostruosa. La sua fase difensiva è discreta ma costretta dagli schemi. Se potesse la eviterebbe, motivo per il quale non gli riesce benissimo. Tuttavia lui non gioca al servizio della squadra, lui la squadra la trascina. E' capace di diventare il vero riferimento offensivo e nelle ripartenze da il meglio di sé. Ha tanti colpi individuali e meno collettivi rispetto al collega. Inoltre si può dire che si concentri più sull'avanzare dalla trequarti che sul rimanerci. Un attaccante esterno completo, che dovrà ancora crescere ma che non sembra essere sopravvalutato.
> Personalmente tra loro, nonostante Hazard abbia salvato la faccia al Chelsea più volte, prenderei Marco tutta la vita. Sarebbe il vero Top Player che porterei al Milan o alla mia Arsenal.


Una società che vorrebbe seriamente ripartire (tipo noi, FORSE), si presenterebbe a Dortmund con 60 pippi e prenderebbe Hummels e Reus. Hazard è più spettacolare, ma ad oggi non è che sposti gli equilibri molto più del tedesco. Negli anni sarà probabilmente più forte il belga.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (18 Giugno 2015)

Io stravedo per Hazard, per me è già da 1 anno uno dei più forti al Mondo dopo Messi e Ronaldo. Scelgo tutta la vita il Belga che ti spacca la partita da solo, ma deve essere più continuo.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (18 Giugno 2015)

Mou ha scritto:


> Quoto [MENTION=178]Jino[/MENTION]. Reus è un giocatore fantastico: rapido, tecnico, versatile (esterno da 4-4-2, da 4-2-3-1 e anche trequartista nel 4-2-3-1) ma Hazard mi dà la sensazione di avere in canna quel colpo in più, che per ora solo la giovane età non gli ha fatto sparare.
> Poi ha detto bene [MENTION=1619]Renegade[/MENTION]: Reus quest'anno ha provato a mettersi la squadra sulle spalle ma in questo è inferiore ad Hazard, che è il tipico uomo attorno al quale costruire la squadra.
> Se non ci fossero Ronaldo e Messi, imho Hazard duellerebbe con Neymar per il pallone d'oro.


Beh oddio io non direi proprio che Hazard è in grado di caricarsi la squadra sulle spalle mentre il tedesco no. Eden è affiancato da giocatori di primissimo livello, basti pensare che nel Chelsea gioca il miglior assistman al mondo attualmente. Per non parlare di Diego Costa e di tutti gli altri campioni che circondano il belga. Reus cosa doveva caricarsi? Il Dortmund è una squadra in corso di smantellamento. Sul fatto che Hazard abbia dei colpi individuali che il tedesco non mostra posso pure essere d'accordo, ma Eden li mostra solo a tratti.


----------



## Shevchenko (18 Giugno 2015)

Personalmente preferisco Reus e pure di molto.Non voglio sminuire il talento e la forza di Hazard, stravedo per lui, ma Reus per me è tutt'altra cosa.E' un "calciatore alla vecchia maniera" Fa sempre la cosa giusta, gioca per la squadra ed ha una tecnica sopraffina.Rispetto ad Hazard, Marco è pure più bravo col piede sinistro.Tecnicamente lo preferisco al Belga. Se Hazard da un lato è più forte nell'uno vs uno, ed ha un esplosività maggiore, dall'altro Reus ha una visione di gioco che Eden si scorda, è sempre al posto giusto nel momento giusto, ed è anche molto più uomo squadra rispetto al Belga.
Reus lo vedo come uno dei pilastri della squadra, non spaccherà le partite come fa Hazard, ma c'è sempre e comunque e la sua presenza in campo non manca mai.Senza di lui la squadra non perde semplicemente un talento, perde un pilastro, qualcosa che va oltre.
Eden è un talento pazzesco, ma per me è meno fondamentale di Marco.Cerco di spiegarmi meglio: Reus per quel che mi riguarda è più insostituibile di Hazard. Calciatori con le sue caratteristiche al giorno d'oggi non ce ne sono.E' più unico che raro nel panorama attuale, ecco perchè per me è insostituibile. Un assenza del Tedesco si sente di più in campo, perchè è più uomo squadra.Il suo gioco è più totale, quindi della sua mancanza ne risente l'intera squadra!La mancanza di hazard invece è diversa.Manca forse il trascinatore, il talento cristallino, ma manca solamente in quella determinata parte del campo. Mettendo un'altra ala, la squadra girerà alla stessa maniera, l'unica cosa che cambierà sarà la qualità del sostituto, ma per la squadra (a livello generale) non ci sarà molta differenza. Invece se manca Reus cambia tutto. La squadra gira in maniera totalmente diversa senza di lui, perchè è lui l'ingranaggio principale, il perno che fa girare l'intero meccanismo senza che si inceppi.Poi di ali del livello di Hazard se ne trovano : Ronaldo,Ribery,Di Maria,Bale etc. Di calciatori come Reus no.

Questo è il mio pensiero.


----------



## Mou (18 Giugno 2015)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Beh oddio io non direi proprio che Hazard è in grado di caricarsi la squadra sulle spalle mentre il tedesco no. Eden è affiancato da giocatori di primissimo livello, basti pensare che nel Chelsea gioca il miglior assistman al mondo attualmente. Per non parlare di Diego Costa e di tutti gli altri campioni che circondano il belga. Reus cosa doveva caricarsi? Il Dortmund è una squadra in corso di smantellamento. Sul fatto che Hazard abbia dei colpi individuali che il tedesco non mostra posso pure essere d'accordo, ma Eden li mostra solo a tratti.



Non la vediamo in modo così diverso. Forse il mio giudizio su Reus è un po' contaminato dalla pessima stagione del Dortmund, in cui anche lui non si è messo particolarmente in mostra (nella doppia sfida con la Juventus è stato nullo, a parte approfittare dello scivolone di Chiellini).
È vero che Hazard al momento ha intorno un sistema che funziona, ma io continuo a preferirlo a Reus come classe e come tecnica pura.
Poi oh, vorrei essere quella squadra che sul mercato è indecisa su chi dei due prendere


----------



## Dumbaghi (18 Giugno 2015)

Nel loro essere fortissimi a entrambi manca un bello step, devono svegliarsi a farlo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Giugno 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Esattamente. Difatti non si è mai capito realmente se Reus fosse un esterno o un trequartista. Ma una cosa è certa: agisce sempre e solo a centrocampo, mai in attacco. Il problema è che non sfruttiamo mai il tempismo per determinati acquisti. Di sicuro il prossimo anno ci sarà mezza Europa su di lui.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sono d'accordo con Mou e Jino. Reus è un perfetto corista, sicuramente tra i migliori al mondo, un campione ma poi ci sono i tenori, quelli che sanno stare nel coro ma che spiccano particolarmente anche da soli, ne sono pochi e tra i pochi secondo me c'è Hazard, giocatore capace di cambiarti la partita davvero dal niente. D'altronde l'hai detto nelle prime righe, "servizio per la squadra senza uguali" e "pochi colpi individuali".


----------



## Torros (18 Giugno 2015)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Beh oddio io non direi proprio che Hazard è in grado di caricarsi la squadra sulle spalle mentre il tedesco no. Eden è affiancato da giocatori di primissimo livello, basti pensare che nel Chelsea gioca il miglior assistman al mondo attualmente. Per non parlare di Diego Costa e di tutti gli altri campioni che circondano il belga. Reus cosa doveva caricarsi? Il Dortmund è una squadra in corso di smantellamento. Sul fatto che Hazard abbia dei colpi individuali che il tedesco non mostra posso pure essere d'accordo, ma Eden li mostra solo a tratti.



Concordo, Reus ha quasi eliminato da solo il Real l'anno scorso e in generale in europa ha mostrato di più.
Hazard è un giocatore più esplosivo, anche perché è un brevilineo, quindi più bravo nel dribbling, ma personalmente preferisco Reus, mi pare un giocatore tatticamente più intelligente, meno dipendente dal suo fisico.

Comunque Hazard, tutto questo spiccare fuori dal coro non lo vedo. Non trascina il Belgio e con il Chelsea, quest'anno ha condiviso il compito del trascinatore con Costa e Fabregas.


----------



## Torros (19 Giugno 2015)

Per me è strano che Hazard non riesca ad emergere e trascinare il Belgio. Cioè se guardiamo il Belgio sulla carta, poche nazionali gli sono superiori, in particolare la Germania e l'Argentina. La Francia come potenziale, il Brasile è sul quel livello o forse poco sotto. Per il resto Colombia, Olanda e Cile sempre sulla carta sono inferiori. La nuova Spagna è tutta da scoprire, il Portogallo e l'Inghilterra tra qualche anno saranno pronte, ma per adesso le vedo solo con un buon potenziale, sull'Italia invece è meglio stendere un velo pietoso.
Il Belgio, se Hazard fosse un vero trascinatore e meno giocatore da you tube, potrebbe benissimo arrivare in finale al prossimo europeo.


----------



## Renegade (20 Giugno 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo con Mou e Jino. Reus è un perfetto corista, sicuramente tra i migliori al mondo, un campione ma poi ci sono i tenori, quelli che sanno stare nel coro ma che spiccano particolarmente anche da soli, ne sono pochi e tra i pochi secondo me c'è Hazard, giocatore capace d*i cambiarti la partita davvero dal niente*. D'altronde l'hai detto nelle prime righe, "servizio per la squadra senza uguali" e "pochi colpi individuali".



Beh probabilmente potrebbe cambiartela con la sua singola giocata. Ma è qualcosa che potrebbe fare anche Reus, cambia solo che il tedesco lo fa indirettamente, mandando magari il compagno al gol con una giocata diversa e non individuale. Certo è che Hazard è in un Chelsea che gioca quasi completamente in sua funzione. Senza quel sistema vorrei ben vederlo. Per me deve ancora raggiungere il livello complessivo di Marco.


----------



## Renegade (20 Giugno 2015)

[MENTION=1483]Tifoso Di Tastiera[/MENTION] vorrei sapere anche il tuo parere come esperto calcistico e conoscitore del calcio tedesco


----------



## Heaven (21 Giugno 2015)

Entrambi forti, ma Hazard mi sembra che venga valutato forte più che altro per le skill che piacciono su fifa. Reus mi sembra più intelligente, preferisco il tedesco


----------



## The Ripper (21 Giugno 2015)

Reus sa essere leader. Eden no.
Reus si carica la squadra sulle spalle, Hazard si affida solo al talento.

per me Reus è più giocatore


----------



## Renegade (25 Giugno 2015)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Entrambi forti, ma Hazard mi sembra che venga valutato forte più che altro per le skill che piacciono su fifa. Reus mi sembra più *intelligente*, preferisco il tedesco





The Ripper ha scritto:


> Reus sa essere leader. Eden no.
> Reus *si carica la squadra sulle spalle*, Hazard si affida solo al talento.
> 
> per me Reus è più giocatore



Talvolta secondo me sottovalutiamo quanto il calcio alla fine sia un gioco corale, di squadra. E quanto l'intelligenza tattica e mentale di un giocatore possa esser decisiva. Su queste basi anch'io vedo Reus tremendamente avanti.


----------



## Torros (8 Febbraio 2016)

Si Reus sto cominciando a pensare che sia un giocatore prevalentemente da contropiede, non so quanto renderebbe in altre squadre.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Febbraio 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> Si Reus sto cominciando a pensare che sia un giocatore prevalentemente da contropiede, non so quanto renderebbe in altre squadre.


E non a caso ha dato il meglio di sé sotto la gestione Klopp.


----------



## prebozzio (8 Febbraio 2016)

E' difficilissimo essere continui ad altissimi livelli, e questi due lo stanno dimostrando.


----------



## Torros (8 Febbraio 2016)

Reus è come Bale anzi anche peggio per certi versi. Cioè raramente lo vedo saltare l'uomo ma proprio raramente e questa cosa a certi livelli fa la differenza, un ala che non salta l'uomo perde gran parte della sua pericolosità, non si può andare solo di passaggi e inserimenti. Sopratutto contro la Juve si è visto.

Oggi ci sono 3 ali top dopo Messi: Neymar, Di Maria e Sanchez che sanno fare tutto e se si riprende anche Hazard, poi ci sono Reus e Bale che per me non sono vere e proprie ali, poi una serie di ottimi e meno buoni giocatori che hanno limiti di vario genere.


----------

